# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Nordost Thailand > Veranstaltungen >  Wang Nam Keow Flora Fantasia flower festival

## schiene

The Horticultural Science Society Of Thailand in cooperation with state and private sector organizations, with support of the Tourism Authority of Thailand Nakhon Ratchasima office, will be jointly organizing the Wang Nam Keow Flora Fantasia flower festival from 20-22 January 2012.

The Wang Nam Keow district of Nakhon Ratchasima is known for its breathtaking natural beauty and provides the perfect setting for the Wang Nam Keow Flora Fantasia flower festival. This magnificent tapestry of floral art, the vertical gardens and floral labyrinth created from more than 200,000 potted plants and flower beds covers an area of 60 rai (9.6 hectares) and is set against the picturesque backdrop of a midst shrouded-valley. This promises to rival the floral magic seen at the various world-famous international flower shows. Top artists will also be taking part in the event and will be presenting floral works of art as impressive as the ones created with a paint brush. Additionally, a scenic vantage point provides the perfect spot for photography.

Wang Nam Keow is a particularly popular destination during these three months of Thailand’s cool season, especially with individuals and families who are health-conscious. It is the perfect place to be outdoors enjoying the sunshine, cloudless blue skies and fresh air.

Part of the proceeds from ticket sales will be donated to the Thai Red Cross Society for the construction of a new blood bank.

Getting to Wang Nam Keow Flora Fantasia
Take Highway 3052. The event venue is situated near the Pho Chalerm Phrakiat temple intersection on the Wang Nam Keow- Khao Pang Ma hill 9th kilometre (Km 9) section of the highway.

TICKETS/RESERVATION
Tickets for the Wang Nam Keow Flora Fantasia flower festival are available from the following outlets.
Web site:www.thaiticketmajor.com
Counter Service and all 7-11 branches
A total of 13 Thai Ticket Major (TTM) counters at leading department stores

Contact information:
The Flora Fantasia Call Centre at Wang Nam Keow
Tel: +66 (0) 8 2134 4797, (0) 8 2134 4135, (0) 2187 0295 – 6

Web site: wangnamkeawflora.com


Scroll down for map:
Full-screenLatitude: 14.417141 (14° 25' 1.71'' N)
Longitude: 101.850214 (101° 51' 0.77'' E)

----------


## Erich

Da waren wir vor zwei Jahren - bisschen teurer Eintritt, um sich Geranien etc. anzugucken. Prädikat: nicht unbedingt empfehlenswert.

----------

